# "The Most Beautiful Tai Chi Champion"



## hunyuan24 (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't know if this story has been posted here before - It is actually a very sad story:

The young lady, Ma Chang, was the daughter of a 12th generation Chen Style Tai Chi master. She began practicing Tai Chi when she was very young, and won 20+ gold medals and dozens of silver medals in Tai Chi competitions. People called her the "most beautiful Tai Chi champion". Unfortunately, she was killed in a car accident - the driver lost control and hit a pole, and the sedan rolled over and went airborne before crashing down. There were four passengers in the car, and she was the only one who died.

She was 24. Her dad was devastated.

With all respect and sympathy to her family, please enjoy her performance.

Chen Style Tai Chi - 56-move national competition form






Chen Style Tai Chi Sword - 49-move form






The adorable young Ma Chang


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2014)

From TaijiMax

In Memory of Ma Chang



> In Memory of the Taiji Beauty: Ma Chang (1987 &#8211; 2011)Ma Chang (&#39532;&#30021, daughter of Ma Guoxiang (&#39532;&#22269;&#30456, killed in a car accident on August 12, 2011. Ma Chang, a thirteenth generation Chen Style Taijiquan practitioner, had been promoting Taijiquan and martial arts as a  modern and fashionable sport, she had appeared in numerous television programs and preformed in many shows and functions.


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 7, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> From TaijiMax
> 
> In Memory of Ma Chang




It is a very very sad story.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 12, 2014)

The camera captured some of her spirit and energy in her graceful movements. In that sense the world will have her forever. 
My sympathy to her parents.


----------



## Takai (Apr 12, 2014)

My thoughts are with her parents. As a parent myself i can only imagine how hard this loss will be.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 14, 2014)

the three videos seemed very good and focused

that is a terrible tragedy many loved ones will miss her. it must be a sad day in her fathers life to know his daughter has been killed. she is hopefully in a better place.


----------



## zzj (May 1, 2014)

This is so sad.

I only got to know of her through this thread, and from the videos of her on youtube it seems she was on her way to help popularize and bring Taijiquan to the young.... only for her life to be cut short.


----------



## hunyuan24 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for adding more to this story so we can learn more about her and her dad's martial arts journey.  It just helps to put things into perspective.  She (and her dad) could be you, could be me, and could be anyone of us.

I will also post these two videos on other forums I visit.  Thanks for the great find, zzj!


----------



## Elbowgrease (Nov 19, 2014)

It really is beautiful.


----------

